# Marriott Grand Chateau New Years Eve week 12/28/18 to 1/4/2019



## curbysplace (Dec 3, 2018)

Spend New Years on the Strip in Las Vegas. Free rooftop party to view the renown New Years Eve fireworks (beverages not included). The Grand Chateau is right in the heart of Vegas overlooking the amazing Strip. Step out the front door and you are just across the street from the entrance of the Miracle Mile at Planet Hollywood and across the Strip from City Center. Free on site valet parking, full studio unit. Check in Friday December 28 and checkout Friday January 4. Your price for the 7 nights New Years Eve week in this studio is only $499


----------



## docchopra (Dec 20, 2018)

call me at five five nine nine zero one eight five four zero if it is still available


----------



## curbysplace (Dec 20, 2018)

Just sent you a PM on this.


----------



## jules54 (Dec 29, 2018)

Is this still available?


----------



## curbysplace (Dec 31, 2018)

This is no longer available


----------

